# Systemanforderungen DVD-Brenner



## ParadiseCity (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi!
Ich hab mal ne Frage. Eigentlich glaub ich, dass es eh kein Problem sein dürfte, will nur sichergehen  
Gibt es eurer Meinung nach ein Problem, wenn ich in meinen alten Rechner (PIII - 800Mhz, 128SD-RAM, 30GB, WinXP) einen DVD-Brenner einbaue

Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## yunik (31. Oktober 2004)

hi,
Dürfte eigentlich keine Probleme machen.
Auf der Packung meines nec ND-3500 stehen minimal anforderungen fürs brennen von 266mhz Pentium oder ein seperater ide controller.

jedoch würde ich dir empfehlen deinen Hauptspeicher zu erweitern. 
Eigentlich dürfte Windows XP unter 256mb ram nicht wirklich laufen.

Zumal man beim dvd-authoring auch Systemvoraussetzungen von 256mb ram hat.

Da die speicherpreise relativ niedrig sind (256mb sdram für etwa 30€ oder 512 für 45€ bei snogard.de zB, gibt vielleicht sogar noch günstigere) solltest du zunächst in die richtung investieren.

Macht sich bei der täglichen arbeit auf jeden fall bemerkbar.

mfg 

yunik


----------



## ParadiseCity (31. Oktober 2004)

Stimmt, die Speichererweiterung hab ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen *gg*
Aber nachdem ich auf dem Rechner relativ wenig arbeite (nimm zu 95% immer den Laptop  ) bin ich zZ noch mit 128RAM ausgekommen (und WinXP funktioniert halbwegs *g*)...

Jedenfalls danke für die Info


----------

